# FREE Penzeys spices and FREE shipping with $20 today only



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 31, 2016)

You need to order before midnight tonight (Sunday, July 31), but shipping is free with only $20 in purchases.

They are also giving two bottles of seasonings with a purchase of $5. If you are shopping enough to get free shipping, these are a nice little bonus. The seasonings are a 1/2 cup jar of their new Salsa and Pico, and a 1/4 jar of their ground chipotle (love that stuff).

You must hurry. Check your pantry, make your list, and head over to *Penzeys*. Make sure you enter the code in the "apply code" box. The code is: *16755C*

Happy Shopping!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks CG!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks, CG!  Heading to the site right now to place my order.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 31, 2016)

I just ran out of Taco Seasoning last night with the Taco salads, so this is handy today!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2016)

Sadly, I'm up to my eyeballs with herbs and spices.  I champ at the bit to get more, but daggnabit, I can't think of a thing I need!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 31, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Sadly, I'm up to my eyeballs with herbs and spices.  I champ at the bit to get more, but daggnabit, I can't think of a thing I need!



Time to start looking at the blends


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 1, 2016)

Look at us! I feel like the AA member who fell off the wagon and invited all of her friends to join her at the bar! 

I used restraint. Bought only three items so I could get the two freebies. 1) Greek Seasonings to mix with the minted batch from Spice House; 2) Jerk Seasoning since I'm running low and I want to compare its flavor to the Spice House blend, and 3) ground mustard. I'm running short on Colman's and want to compare the Penzeys to it. I'm sure I won't be disappointed.

I have to say that Penzeys did keep tempting me. Every time I clicked to the next page, a pop-up box teased me to just go ahead and spend at least $50 to get two more free items. I stayed strong and resisted their temptations.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 1, 2016)

okay, so, you folks didn't talk about these spices/blends on the other thread!
I gotta keep my eyes on y'all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 1, 2016)

Oops. I meant to link my new thread over to yours when I posted my comment. I was in a hurry to start a new thread so that I could alert people to the free shipping. By the time I finished creating the new thread (after a zillion distractions because..."squirrel!") I plumb forgot about your thread.  Oops...


----------



## Alix (Aug 3, 2016)

Crap. Guess I missed out on this one. Serves me right for going so long between visits!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, it does serve you right.  Just kidding, but don't be a stranger. Busy life or not, one peek a week will do you good. I know we'll be glad to see you, *Alix*.

Doesn't help, either, that I didn't post this until THE day the offer expired. I got the email about two days earlier, but forgot to mention it every time I was on DC.


----------



## Alix (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm getting to be more regular again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 4, 2016)

Alix said:


> I'm getting to be more regular again.



I knew the prunes would help...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2016)

New Penzeys coupon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 4, 2016)

Well hell. Sometimes  being on time doesn't pay off. My current order should arrive today.

Edit: I thought the new offer included free shipping also. Nope. I'd rather have free shipping than cilantro.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 4, 2016)

For some reason, now I'm getting newsletters with offers from Penzeys:


*For our final offer of our big new Salsa & Pico Seasoning introduction, we are offering not one, not two, but three jars of Spices free with just a $5 purchase. The Salsa & Pico is great—just right for making the most of summer tomato season. The Penzeys Minced Garlic is amazing—wherever you want Garlic this is the Garlic you want. And the Cilantro is pretty darn good. If you are a lover of Cilantro, nothing yet quite compares to fresh. But our dried comes close, and will be there for you when your fresh has melted into a black lump in the fridge. Together these three are a $10.85 value. 

Plus an almost unrelated recipe from Bernice D. of the Rockville, Maryland area that made me happy. We get to be a Spice business because people cook. And though you might not hear this a lot elsewhere, we really do cook because of the good things the kindness of cooking sets in motion in our lives, and in the lives of those around us. Cooking is awesome. But back in June, when we were making final plans our Salsa & Pico introduction, at least in the news, we were in the middle of a pretty un-cooking time.

As we've seen with this election, in politics if your ideas don't hold up to logic, you need anger to sell them. If you want to make people angry, you first have to make them frightened. The problem is that this fear and this anger have their costs, especially when directed at the groups already facing an uphill climb to equality. On a day where the news was especially disheartening, I received an email from Bernice D. with the recipe below and found my day brightened. 

I have no knowledge of Bernice, or her take on the events of the day. But in her discovery, and desire to share that Greek Seasoning was what she needed to make fajitas her way, I was reminded that even though the news of the day was anger, violence, and discrimination, the reality of the day was millions and millions of people all around the country applying their abilities to welcome in those around them with cooking that shared the love in their heart. The science shows that cooking and sharing food together turns off our anger. In Bernice's email I found the inspiration for our Make Salsa Your Way introduction—thanks, Bernice.

So indeed, make this Salsa your own way. Choose the additions that make you and the people you cook for happiest. Or subtract. Maybe those around your table really enjoy the lower flavor, higher salt prepared Salsas out there. There's nothing wrong with using just half our recommended amount of flavor and salting to taste. Salsa & Pico has no salt added because the people who don't want salt don't want it, and those who do all have a shaker handy. The odds of you adding as much salt as some of the prepared Salsas out there are slim. You know what makes a Salsa right for those around you. Do your best to bring that Salsa to life.

For the people I cook for, adding a little salt, a pinch more Cilantro, and a fair bit more Garlic works well. And if you have the Chipotle from last week's offer, I find that since the Salsa eaters in my life have already had a good amount of smoke and heat in their lives, they don't need me to use it every time. But for the sake of variety, which truly is the Spice of life, adding it roughly every third time tends to bring smiles. In my experience the foods that set the most goodness in motion are the ones that can be served while saying because of who you are, I made you this, just the way you like it. This applies even if you are cooking for just yourself. Heal the world—make Salsa tonight. 

To get your $10.85 value Salsa & Pico + Cilantro + Garlic just bring in this email or the coupon above to one of our stores and all three will be yours with any $5 purchase. Or visit us online at penzeys.com and once you've reached $5 in spending, simply enter 16755C into the apply code box when checking out. It's easy. Get yours now.

Thanks for being a cook,


Bill
bill@penzeys.com*


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 4, 2016)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> For some reason, now I'm getting newsletters with offers from Penzeys



Have you purchased anything from Penzeys? And did you give them your email address? If yes, that's why you're getting newsletters from Penzeys.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 5, 2016)

GG, no, no and no


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 9, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You need to order before midnight tonight (Sunday, July 31), but shipping is free with only $20 in purchases.
> 
> *They are also giving two bottles of seasonings with a purchase of $5. If you are shopping enough to get free shipping, these are a nice little bonus. The seasonings are a 1/2 cup jar of their new Salsa and Pico, and a 1/4 jar of their ground chipotle (love that stuff).*
> 
> ...


 
I placed my order Sunday evening the 31st for a total of $23 (I didn't need much). I received my order the following Saturday.  I not only got the 1/2 cup jar of the new Salsa and Pico and the 1/4 cup jar of ground chipotle as freebies, they also threw in a 1/4 cup jar of Sandwich Sprinkle as another freebie.   I've not tried that before.  Smells good.


----------

